# Fantasy Fashion



## Lunaairis (May 3, 2013)

I was thinking of making this forum a kind of game. Post links to or of fashion pictures or nature if you would like me to mix the clothing with nature and I'll post a sketch of it.  Descriptions are welcome too. If other people want to get in on drawing the fashion  (for what ever race they like) then they are welcome to. 

(I'm not sure if this is the correct section for this post)

*But this is what I'm sketching for:* 
  I'm trying to come up with fashion for my lizard people who occupy a land of giant trees. The tree's are so big that their insides could be gutted and thousands of homes built in them. Even houses are built on their branches.  The lizard people ride four legged birds which climb the trees and jump the gaps between branches. I'm not looking for tribal wear,  although that could be mixed in with something else.


----------



## Lunaairis (May 4, 2013)

Here is an example. I can't remember who gave me the idea but it was on Friday's Mythic Chat.  " A green cloak"   So here are some sketches. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 If someone would like to draw a clothing mix try this: 

http://www.bitablue.com/media/catal...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/h/hh240254.jpg
 with this :
http://www.ageofarmour.com/images/gothic_armour.jpg


----------



## J. S. Elliot (May 5, 2013)

This looks amazing, Luna. How long did these sketches take you? (And the cheongsam with armor would be interesting to see, XD.)


----------



## Lunaairis (May 5, 2013)

they took an hour or two hours to draw, and a few minutes to scan in and put together- I draw on really large sketch books.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 5, 2013)

Those drawings are very beautiful and artistic, Luna!!

I wish that I could draw as good as you. The idea of drawing accurate portraits of my characters simply fascinates me, but sadly, all that I can draw with decent quality are swords, maps and a variety of magical monsters.

Oh, and it was me who gave you the _green cloaks_ idea in the Mythic Chat the other day =)


----------



## krunchee (May 6, 2013)

They are so good, I wish I could draw like that. I feel it would help me get my ideas out much easier. Well done.


----------



## Lunaairis (May 6, 2013)

I don't mind doing some sketches. They usually take very little time for me to do. I mean I can't do like one for every one on Mythic scribes, but if you do have a character you would like to see drawn I think I'd have fun drawing them . Just leave a description of them here.


----------



## druidofwinter (May 6, 2013)

Wow luna! Your drawings are great! and your world sounds very interesting! I'd love to read about it when you get your book done. If you could draw one of my characters that would be great, be in no way feel obligated. Also, it would be great to see a drawing of one of your four legged birds! 

Character.
Name: Ariel.
Description: Ariel is a female elf, about 1000 years old. Her hair falls about half way down her back, and is brown. Her eye's are brown as well, and almond shaped. Her ears are, of course, pointed. She is about five foot eight, and weighs about 140 pounds. She normally wares a white long sleeved shirt under a sleeveless, well fitting, brown tunic that reaches her knee. she also wares dark paints, and tall leather boots. And across her back a standard,one handed sword. Her job is a bounty hunter. And one word i would use to describe her is,Determined.
If you don't have time, or would rather not draw this, than no worries. Don't let me slow down your own work an any way. 
Your art looks great. 
         Happy writing!


----------



## Lunaairis (May 6, 2013)

druidofwinter said:


> Wow luna! Your drawings are great! and your world sounds very interesting! I'd love to read about it when you get your book done. If you could draw one of my characters that would be great, be in no way feel obligated. Also, it would be great to see a drawing of one of your four legged birds!
> 
> Character.
> Name: Ariel.
> ...




I love drawing. So please accept this drawing as a gift.








And I think I've posted my bird mounts some where on site... Oh well here they are again. I want to fix up their design at some point.


----------



## Jabrosky (May 6, 2013)

I wonder what you would call a brassiere-like article of clothing that covered the female breasts in a fantasy cultural context? I've always thought "brassiere" had modern connotations.

I'm totally tempted to share some of my own drawings of fantasy characters here, but I already have my own thread in the Fantasy Art section. Nonetheless, I did recently commission this wonderful piece of work from someone else I watch on DeviantArt.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 6, 2013)

Hmm...



> I don't mind doing some sketches. They usually take very little time for me to do. I mean I can't do like one for every one on Mythic scribes, but if you do have a character you would like to see drawn I think I'd have fun drawing them . Just leave a description of them here.



In that case, I have a duo for you, should you have the time and the inclination:

Toki and Hock-Nar, from the 'Iron Pen Challenge' stories...

Toki is a runaway human apprentice wizard with thievish tendencies.  He checks in at just over six foot tall, about 180 pounds.  Pale skin, dirty blond hair, combed only rarely.  Mismatched eyes, one grey and the other yellowish.  Nose appears both oversized and broken (he won't be winning any beauty awards). 

For clothing, he wears a badly battered and stained military style knee length greatcoat with four bulging outer pockers.  At one time, said coat was grey with red trim, but its in sad shape. (These coats are surplus from a civil war in his country).  Said coats are common amongst the lower orders. An almost shapeless leather hat is perched atop his head.  Under the coat is a shirt reduced to rags, a pair of sturdy canvas trousers, and worn leather boots.  As to weapons...well he has a knife in his belt and another stuck in his boot, but they're not exactly top quality.  Sometimes he'll have a staff (read 'tree branch') he picked up along the way.

Hock-Nar is a hobgoblin.  As such he is tall - an inch or two taller than Toki, with burnt orange skin.  His head is topped by a short thatch of thick black hair; his face is dominated by a very short almost piglike snout. Mouth and teeth structure are almost canine. His ears are larger than those of a human, but otherwise normal looking.  Hock-Nar is powerfully muscled in arms and legs both, the result of an active (and frequently murderous) lifestyle - though he does possess both discipline and a strong sense of honor.  On his upper right arm is an incomplete tattoo: a half circle, curved down, with a pair of triangular fangs dropping from the inside. (Completed, it would look like an open, fanged mouth).  Toki bears a similiar tattoo.  Hobgoblins, unlike humans, have four fingers on their hands, and instead of nails, the fingers end in short, blunt claws about like those of a dog.  

Hock-Nar typically wears a long black bearskin cloak covering most of his body and torso.  He's picked up a ring shirt, which he wears under the cloak.  Like Toki he also wears shirt, breeches, and boots.  A belt around his waist and straps crisscrossing his chest support an assortment of pouches and other items, including a waterskin and a well worn shortsword, along with a knife.  

Usually Toki and Hock-Nar are on the run from something/somebody.


----------



## Ireth (May 6, 2013)

@Jabrosky: I've seen it referred to as a breastband in Tamora Pierce's works. At least I think so. Haven't read those books in years.


----------



## Jess A (May 6, 2013)

Oh my! A free commission? Dare I take advantage? If you do it, and I eventually get a blog up about my novel for marketing, I will put the picture there and credit you of course. Don't feel obliged. Your sketches are lovely, by the way. 

If anyone has ideas for something natural and witchy for a peasant girl...(below)...please offer ideas. At the moment I picture her with pretty basic clothing and stuff they've made themselves or maybe bought at the markets.

*Kirra*

Renaissance/medieval type peasant clothing/era.

Kirra is 16 and a bit of an anxious, active young woman. She's kind of clumsy and she's a witch in training. Kirra is average height and has long black hair which is a little wavy, but mostly straight. Her mother is a redhead so she has reddish tints in her dark hair; these tints show in the sun. She has olive-toned skin and brown/amber eyes and she's of average build for a girl her age. Kirra generally wears a simple dress belted about the waist - she and her mother do not have a lot of money. She might be seen carrying a basket for herbs, berries, mushrooms, roots etc, and she usually wears her hair down (and it's usually a mess). Her hair might also have twigs and things in it, since she rummages about the ground for them. She does try to look nice when the shepherd's son is around - she fancies him, but he's a brute. Kirra might also be barefoot, but she might also be wearing some sort of foot covering. I'm not sure what sort for a peasant who might have a little more money than most peasants, but not a lot. Her dress would probably be quite simple, and off-white or dark. She might have a dark or light green dress from the markets.

There's otherwise nothing remarkable about her. No jewellery, no markings, nothing. Hope that doesn't make for a boring picture 

Kirra may have ribbons in her hair. Perhaps red or green ribbons to match what she is wearing.

As for setting context, she lives in a village by a large, open lake and an enormous forest. It's a farming community on the outskirts of the lake which supplies the castle across the lake, and she is usually seen in the forest. It's mostly an evergreen coniferous forest with a lot of mushrooms and berry bushes to gather at certain times of year and heavy snow in other times.

I have a weakness when it comes to describing historical clothing. I know I've had Caged Maiden help a bit in the past.


----------



## J. S. Elliot (May 7, 2013)

Well, I said it before, but I feel the need to say it again - your avian mounts are not only beautiful, they look so strong. <3


----------



## Jess A (May 8, 2013)

SeleneHime said:


> Well, I said it before, but I feel the need to say it again - your avian mounts are not only beautiful, they look so strong. <3



They look a little bit like chocobos (spelling?) - those birds from the Final Fantasy games. But on four legs. Definitely inventive and fun.


----------



## Addison (May 9, 2013)

Amazing drawings. 

As for the tribal-wear for the lizard people. I've always seen lizard-people in one two places: deserts and jungles. Your people sound like jungle-lizard-people. It could be that their scales/skin are color enough so sleeves are unneccesary unless they're hunters or warriors. Other than that I see loose fitting cloths, not like loin cloths. Yikes. But like aztec or mayan clothes meets togas.

Or the clothes are form fitting so the clothes are sort of an extension of the skin, like leather....i think I have a picture somewhere that's like it. I'll upload it if I can find it.


----------



## HabeasCorpus (May 9, 2013)

What is the function of the clothing?  Is it to camouflage, attract a mate, enable for better fighting?  Is practicality even a concern in the culture?  Are there different social classes that need to be represented differently?  Those are the questions I'd ask myself if I were in a situation such as yours.


----------



## Lunaairis (May 13, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think I captured them the right way but here.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 13, 2013)

> I don't think I captured them the right way but here.



THANK YOU! 

Not quite how I envision them either (Hock-Nar's muzzle is just a tad shorter), but pretty good!

And yes, they do spend a fair bit of time running in the stories...or trying to.


----------



## skip.knox (May 17, 2013)

These are characters from a fantasy novel, but they are not fantastical. A bit out of the ordinary, but not fantastical. For the time period, think late Roman Empire.

Petra is a 12-year-old orphan girl who grew up on the streets of Hadrianopolis. She's thin, wiry and a bit small; she's also scrappy and pushy, which is why some of the other street kids call her the Gnat. Plenty of kids make their way begging, but she either wheedles food from shop owners or steals it. She's tough enough that when the goblins overran the city, she got away even as the city burned and made her way over open ground for three days to Constantinople. But she wasn't alone.

Bucephalus is a Roman war dog. He was left behind when the army went off to fight the goblins, which is a good thing because the army was destroyed and none of the dogs survived. He and Petra found one another (she's the one who gave him the silly name) and with each other's help they made it to Constantinople.

If you need help visualizing the dog, you can search on "cane corso" (Italian hunting dog) or "roman war dog". Or here's a link
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2...r_with_war_dog_1_by_froggywoggy11-d2xix0i.jpg 


I really like these two. They're minor characters in the story, but they make a great team. Scares the crap out of the grown-ups.


----------

